# LG jazz 32ld460 infinite sound mode



## bhanu-ss (Jul 24, 2011)

i have a LG jazz 32ld460 32" lcd tv. in its audio modes it has a "infinite sound" mode, but it is always grayed out. please anyone tell me ,how do i enable it. thanks in advance.


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

Disable Clear Voice II. It will work then.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2011)

what does this infinite sound mode do?


----------

